# cool mantis pics



## wuwu (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/boris-lomov/gallery.html

that page has pics of some really cool mantises i've never heard of or seen pics of. thought i'd share.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2006)

Is amazing that there are so many types of mantis out there in just South East Asia or even just Malaysia. Sad part is deforestation is a common thing in these countries and many insects may extinct without even being discovered. Large bark mantis like Theopoma sp. would probably be the first few species to go...... sigh


----------



## Yosei (Jun 23, 2006)

Maybe you should go there and start a save the mantids campaign!!


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd be up for that ! some of those were truley fantastic and it would be a real shame if the poor buggers got wiped out by some fat sweaty man driving a yellow bulldozer !

Neil


----------



## Ian (Jun 23, 2006)

The link appears to be dud?

EDIT: I see, we have overused the bandwidth limit!


----------



## ellroy (Jun 24, 2006)

I see our old friend Toxodera is in there


----------



## Ian (Jun 24, 2006)

Good god...some beautiful species there!


----------

